# Filled for Divorce finally



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

so today I finally sent the documents through after a lot of headache.

I'm looking for a place to stay hope the divorce will be uncontested.


----------



## Keedy (Aug 6, 2011)

I understand that....my papers went through finally as well. I had already did the leg work and found an apartment and things. My ex is a military guy, so I hope he doesn't contest our either. Sometimes things just don't work out and its just best to let it go. I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Good luck.


----------



## delupt (Dec 1, 2014)

Another 'me too' here. Gave papers 2 weeks ago. 

She is flip-flopping between 'I will get a lawyer and fight' and 'I wont get a lawyer and wont sign anything'. Sigh, gonna be a long few months, and we'll be bed-sharing until the house is sold!


----------



## Jane139 (Jan 6, 2015)

Maybe it is just me, but I don't get the bed-sharing while divorcing...there must be some other solution? Sleeping bag? A couch? Or is this due to neither willing to give in?


----------



## delupt (Dec 1, 2014)

Jane139 said:


> <snip> I don't get the bed-sharing while divorcing...there must be some other solution? <snip> Or is this due to neither willing to give in?


Sure, I have a study with a couch, but why would I? I don't see why I should sleep rough & let my kids see 'dad sleeping on the sofa again'* just so that the wife feels less uncomfortable. 

She is responsible for feelings and has agency to act if she wants (i.e. move out). Bed-sharing has been awkward for many, many years, so just more of the same for a while. 

How do you guys afford getting a separate place, presumably in addition to paying a mortgage? 
However, if she had ever contributed financially ...

_* - just to say I have NEVER been forced onto the sofa (and neither has she), to me that is unacceptable bullying and borderline abusive._


----------



## Keedy (Aug 6, 2011)

My soon to be ex and I are sharing the house until the divorce is final. We stay in separate rooms....we stop sleeping together over threw years ago. I couldn't continue to sleep with him, especially considering I'm no longer in love with him. I told him he's more than happy to keep the house once the divorce is over, but I want my portion of the equity of the home. I think that's pretty reasonable.


----------



## rhonda1971 (Oct 9, 2014)

hello!! same here. i filed on December 23rd. i'm still waiting on him to be served. then we can move forward with the process. Sheriff's officer has been unsuccessful and i'm worried about that.

Even though i still love him, i have to move on. that pic that you attached about the more chances you give someone said it all.

thank you for that:smthumbup:


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

Its been 2 weeks since I applied fro divorce and still not contact or anything from the lawyers except their working on it thought this might take 4 weeks if this is the third week I doubt it will take 4 weeks. Only if this can go faster I just want to get out of the hell hole.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Did you find a place to stay?


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

turnera said:


> Did you find a place to stay?


I'm still looking, I got a car , got a new job starting 1 March now have to find a place to rent for now cause a bond takes time to be processed.

I'm also still looking for a day care centre for my daughter.


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

WifeyRes said:


> Its been 2 weeks since I applied fro divorce and still not contact or anything from the lawyers except their working on it thought this might take 4 weeks if this is the third week I doubt it will take 4 weeks. Only if this can go faster I just want to get out of the hell hole.


I just received a call for the legal company they telling me that they still waiting for the divorce forms from me.... was I made? really? been waiting 2 weeks and they assured me that someone is working on this. I just filled a complaint. so clearly I have been waiting for nothing.


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

WifeyRes said:


> I just received a call for the legal company they telling me that they still waiting for the divorce forms from me.... was I made? really? been waiting 2 weeks and they assured me that someone is working on this. I just filled a complaint. so clearly I have been waiting for nothing.


Get use to it, not sure about others but mine has taken almost 2yrs and we are just starting to plan for the day to go see the judge.


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

Sammy64 said:


> Get use to it, not sure about others but mine has taken almost 2yrs and we are just starting to plan for the day to go see the judge.


It depends on the partners that are divorcing if you cant agree it can take up to 3 years but if you can both agree on how you will split stuff then it will take up to 4 weeks.

So far my soon to be ex has agreed cause the house is precious to him.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Sammy64 said:


> Get use to it, not sure about others but mine has taken almost 2yrs and we are just starting to plan for the day to go see the judge.


Exact same here. I filed 2 years ago this month and my stbx has just been really slow to get anything done. Add to that my lawyer died after a year and I had to pretty much start over. I told her last week I was going to be asking her every couple of days what the status is because I want this over with. She seemed to get it because now she's responding to me quickly.

We still live in the same house. I guess you could say we sleep in the same bed but she spends most nights on the couch because one of my kids doesn't like to sleep alone so they sleep on the couches. It sucks still being in the same house as her but I finally think I see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

BeachGuy said:


> Exact same here. I filed 2 years ago this month and my stbx has just been really slow to get anything done. Add to that my lawyer died after a year and I had to pretty much start over. I told her last week I was going to be asking her every couple of days what the status is because I want this over with. She seemed to get it because now she's responding to me quickly.
> 
> We still live in the same house. I guess you could say we sleep in the same bed but she spends most nights on the couch because one of my kids doesn't like to sleep alone so they sleep on the couches. It sucks still being in the same house as her but I finally think I see the light at the end of the tunnel.


My STBXW had moved out Feb1st last year. We are in complete understanding on the divorce, it seems like her Attorney was dragging her feet, Come to find out she fired her( or the Attorney fired her, not real sure what happened as i only get the need to know info now ) and her Attorney had to be removed from the case, she did not have the money that her Attorney wanted so she was not going to sign off on it..


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

Sammy64 said:


> My STBXW had moved out Feb1st last year. We are in complete understanding on the divorce, it seems like her Attorney was dragging her feet, Come to find out she fired her( or the Attorney fired her, not real sure what happened as i only get the need to know info now ) and her Attorney had to be removed from the case, she did not have the money that her Attorney wanted so she was not going to sign off on it..


Clearly anything can delay the process WOW so long


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

Good luck , it must be a painful process,

I am not familiar with law in US ; but I thought that it is much easier ..

in my place it takes 24 hours to get a divorce for muslims , if she claims and get custody of kids ; she will get the home , the indemnity package and pension for kids ; if the guy is a jerk she will get nothing ...

My wife will get when I throw the towel our nice house in city , education for kids, full payment of all expenses and an indemnity package as per islam ....

She can sell also the diamond rings she got over the years ...

I will start over from scratch ,luckily , I have a nice mountain villa to stay inn ....


----------



## rhonda1971 (Oct 9, 2014)

any word yet on the process? still nothing with me. i wish there was something else that i can do.


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

rhonda1971 said:


> any word yet on the process? still nothing with me. i wish there was something else that i can do.


I also with there was something else I can do, I filled 3 complaints and apparently the first 2 weeks I waited was a fault at their side and now they got all the documents and now I'm waiting for them to draft the settlement letter.

I CAN"T WAIT


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

Got settlement papers yeay:smthumbup:


----------



## Keedy (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi everyone. ..I'm currently waiting on my spouse to be served. Considering we're still sharing the same house my nerves have spiked. I'm questioning myself and my decision. I know without a shadow of a doubt this is the right decision, but I'm still so afraid. No family here just he and I and our children. I try no to think about it, but that doesn't help. On a good note I've found a place to move, which for me is great. I've been stressed and peace is really what I'm seeking right now. Teying to talk to him is just so stressful, he won't answer his cell for me as he says "I'm not a slave to my phone." Like really you have children. I'm just ready to move on with my life. I don't want to hate him, but his behavior is making me feel like I can't stand him. 

Thanks for listening. ..just venting


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I haven't filed yet...waiting for an appt with the court facilitaor since we are going _pro se_...as we are in agreement about the division of what we have. That appt won't be for two more weeks and then as soon as we file, it'll be at least 4 months before it is over. 

We, too, are still cohabitating (sleeping in separate rooms), conserving money and pretty much practicing what it is like to do things on our own after so long. This makes four months seem unbearably long, but time flies, ya know?


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

Keedy said:


> Hi everyone. ..I'm currently waiting on my spouse to be served. Considering we're still sharing the same house my nerves have spiked. I'm questioning myself and my decision. I know without a shadow of a doubt this is the right decision, but I'm still so afraid. No family here just he and I and our children. I try no to think about it, but that doesn't help. On a good note I've found a place to move, which for me is great. I've been stressed and peace is really what I'm seeking right now. Teying to talk to him is just so stressful, he won't answer his cell for me as he says "I'm not a slave to my phone." Like really you have children. I'm just ready to move on with my life. I don't want to hate him, but his behavior is making me feel like I can't stand him.
> 
> Thanks for listening. ..just venting


WOW Keedy those are great news You go :smthumbup:

It's like I know your situation I just smiled reading your comment
all the best and Good luck. I'm happy for you.


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

FormerSelf said:


> I haven't filed yet...waiting for an appt with the court facilitaor since we are going _pro se_...as we are in agreement about the division of what we have. That appt won't be for two more weeks and then as soon as we file, it'll be at least 4 months before it is over.
> 
> We, too, are still cohabitating (sleeping in separate rooms), conserving money and pretty much practicing what it is like to do things on our own after so long. This makes four months seem unbearably long, but time flies, ya know?


during divorce for me it feels like time is not moving at all :lol:


----------



## WifeyRes (Mar 19, 2012)

update 

So I found a house to rent and I'm moving out next week , weekend  I can just dance.

The divorce is in progress settlement papers were signed and sent back to the lawyers waiting for court date so settle this....I can just smell happiness lol


----------

